# Should these buttons be backlit?



## erhnam (May 31, 2020)

The four overhead buttons pictured here. It's a struggle in the dark to try and figure out which one turns on all the lights in the car. Doesn't make sense to have the moonroof buttons backlit but not the button that illuminates the car.

Am I missing lights or is this the design?


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

erhnam said:


> View attachment 53287
> 
> 
> The four overhead buttons pictured here. It's a struggle in the dark to try and figure out which one turns on all the lights in the car. Doesn't make sense to have the moonroof buttons backlit but not the button that illuminates the car.
> ...


As per design

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

mnoury said:


> As per design


Yeah, crappy design since you can’t see the buttons to push when it’s dark in the cabin.


----------



## erhnam (May 31, 2020)

Well that's dumb


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

It is mind-boggling that they didn't illuminate the buttons to turn on the lights. Perhaps you're supposed to open the roof first and then use moonlight to find the interior light buttons?

On my mkV Jetta, all of the overhead console controls are lit (as it should be).


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Those buttons for the interior lights are illuminated on my 2021 Atlas. Maybe this was part of the 2021 model update?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Those buttons for the interior lights are illuminated on my 2021 Atlas. Maybe this was part of the 2021 model update?


Really? I'm surprised. Must have been an update. 

I wonder if the illuminated console is a plug-and-play update for the earlier one...


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i can never figure out where the buttons are.they aren't lit up in my 2019


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

On our 2017 Tiguan (1st Gen), the interior light buttons are not illuminated. I find this rather annoying, as I try to find the light button in the darkness. I miss the correct button about 80% of the time. 

On our new 2021 Atlas, the illuminated buttons are a feature I noticed almost immediately. For me, it is a small feature that makes a big difference. FWIW, our Atlas is an SE model with 4-Motion and NO moonroof; I am not sure if this is relevant.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> On our 2017 Tiguan (1st Gen), the interior light buttons are not illuminated. I find this rather annoying, as I try to find the light button in the darkness. I miss the correct button about 80% of the time.


Swap out the buttons/panel with one like from a MK5 Jetta and those should be back lit....DIY here:








DIY: Adding An Overhead Console With LEDs and Lit Buttons


This is a quick DIY on adding an overhead console with LEDs, lit buttons and third dome light. My car does not have a sunroof, so I did not have the LEDs or lit buttons. BEFORE without the third dome light or LEDs. AFTER with the new dome light and LEDs. Parts needed: (1)	1K0 947 105...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

I did a similar diy on my wifes 2015 Passat. I used the overhead console from a CC that I bought on Ebay, it was plug and play and even had a microphone.
I need to look into 2021 parts make sure they fit


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Which one of these lit models do you think fit a 2019 atlas??

for a 2020, the courtesy lights for left and right are $51 and $70 (MSRP), respectively. Looks like each light is a module. MAYBE you can just swap 2021 modules? The parts are not yet up for 2021s.






ROOF. INTERIOR TRIM.. 2020 Volkswagen Atlas 3.6L V6 A/T AWD SE Sport Utility


2020 Volkswagen Atlas 3.6L V6 A/T AWD SE Sport Utility ROOF. INTERIOR TRIM. Front. Rear. W/O panoramic.



parts.vw.com


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> Swap out the buttons/panel with one like from a MK5 Jetta and those should be back lit....DIY here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I may make that change. It is something that really bothers me every time I use the interior lights.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

I have a 2019 S Atlas, so overhead console is one without moon roof. I too would be very interested in backlit switches. If anyone has a 2021 without moonroof, I would like to see pics of your console.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

the 2021 parts guide should be up soon. Right now, the look-up at parts.vw.com does not have anything for 2021.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

A4MOS19 said:


> I have a 2019 S Atlas, so overhead console is one without moon roof. I too would be very interested in backlit switches. If anyone has a 2021 without moonroof, I would like to see pics of your console.


I have a 2021 Atlas SE (4-Mo) without moonroof. I will take a photo of the overhead console. Do you want a day or night photo? 

I have not yet posted a photo here on the new website format, so there may be a learning curve for me.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I have a 2021 Atlas SE (4-Mo) without moonroof. I will take a photo of the overhead console. Do you want a day or night photo?
> 
> I have not yet posted a photo here on the new website format, so there may be a learning curve for me.


A close up day photo would be great. Just trying to see if the console or light modules have changed in physical size or shape from the 2019. Thanks for your willingness to do this. I haven't posted pics since the new format either, hopefully it's easier than the former process.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

speed51133! said:


> the 2021 parts guide should be up soon. Right now, the look-up at parts.vw.com does not have anything for 2021.


I've noticed this too, and keep checking to see when they update the parts lookup.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Here a couple of photos. Daylight had too much glare in the background, so I took these in the garage at night. Again, this is the overhead console for a 2021 Volkswagen Atlas SE (4-Motion) without the moonroof.

Lights off:










Lights on:









I hope this helps. 🙂


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks Alpinweiss2, this is exactly what I needed to see. Looks like its exactly the same as the 2109 and should retro fit when the parts become available as mentioned by speed51133! and mhjett.







Here's a pic of my overhead to compare, they sure look the same to me.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

The two courtesy lights are separate units and 50$ and 70$ bucks each (for the 2019). No idea why the left and right is priced so different. I would expect the 2021 to be more. Wait until we get some parts cars at the wreckers. Not worth it for probably around 500$ for all the switches.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

speed51133! said:


> The two courtesy lights are separate units and 50$ and 70$ bucks each (for the 2019). No idea why the left and right is priced so different. I would expect the 2021 to be more. Wait until we get some parts cars at the wreckers. Not worth it for probably around 500$ for all the switches.


The courtesy lights are different because they went from incandescent to LED, but we're talking about updating the switches to the new lighted ones. If the courtesy lights are available as separate parts, I would think the switch module is too...? 

I'll be curious to see what the price is on the 2021 switch module for pano roof cars. If it's reasonable, I'll buy one and give it a shot. As mentioned, the 2021 parts database isn't online yet, but dealers do have access to 2021 parts if anyone can get a part number and price from a parts guy.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

no, the switches are built into the courtesy lights


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Even being modules, if the lighted switches are not lit when the headlights are off, I'm thinking there probably isn't the controlling/trigger wire for this in the earlier models harness. If the illuminated portion of the switch uses voltage other than the lamp or LED 12 volts then this could be challenging to make operable based on the headlight switch. If the switches are back lit with 12 volts, and could be jumped to remain on constant I'd be ok with that. Would appreciate any thoughts or experience on this perhaps with other VW models.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

you can't purchase individual components of a module. it's all one part.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

speed51133! said:


> you can't purchase individual components of a module. it's all one part.


Understood, as I said even being modules, different voltages could be at play to get all the functions operating. The backlit switches could be using a voltage different than the led's in the module, along with a trigger wire controlled by the headlight switch.


----------



## Rade (Dec 29, 2020)

Is it that there's no lights in these switches? Is it something that can be turned on with programming or does the whole component need to be replaced/upgraded? I've only owned my 2019 for a week and it is very inconvenient to have to look in the dark while driving for the light switch.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Rade said:


> Is it that there's no lights in these switches? Is it something that can be turned on with programming or does the whole component need to be replaced/upgraded? I've only owned my 2019 for a week and it is very inconvenient to have to look in the dark while driving for the light switch.


Welcome to the group Rade. Looks like only the 2021's have the backlit switches. Many of us have commented on the lack of this feature. Waiting to see if the 2021 switch/light modules could be added when they become available, which as of now aren't listed in the VW parts catalogs.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

A4MOS19 said:


> Welcome to the group Rade. Looks like only the 2021's have the backlit switches. Many of us have commented on the lack of this feature. Waiting to see if the 2021 switch/light modules could be added when they become available, which as of now aren't listed in the VW parts catalogs.


FYI, the 2021 parts catalog is available to dealers, it's just not up on the public web catalog. A dealer parts person could look up part numbers and prices for the lighted switches.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

mhjett said:


> FYI, the 2021 parts catalog is available to dealers, it's just not up on the public web catalog. A dealer parts person could look up part numbers and prices for the lighted switches.


Thanks *mhjett, *good idea. This is a mod I'm really wanting to make. Simple or involved, I'm going to try and make it work. Ebay Atlas parts from wreckers are the best sources, but the wait may be a while on these.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I'll give it a shot too. Have a feeling it might be plug-and-play. Curious what the price is; all we need is a part number.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Well, 2021 Atlas parts are now up online. 

The new switch panel in the 2021 (with pano roof) is 5GM947105ADYU, with an MSRP of $115. Can be had for about $79 at the best dealer price I can find online. Photo - note it's slightly different in that the buttons are more flush and the map lights are different (LEDs?): 










For comparison, the old switch panel (non-illuminated) is 3CN947105ADYU, with an MSRP of $60. Lots of used ones in eBay right now.

Now all we need is somebody who wants to be the test case . . . 😁


----------



## Mark Slomski (Aug 25, 2019)

2021 Atlas Cross sport SE W/Tech no pano roof buttons not illuminated on our model.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

mhjett said:


> Well, 2021 Atlas parts are now up online.
> 
> The new switch panel in the 2021 (with pano roof) is 5GM947105ADYU, with an MSRP of $115. Can be had for about $79 at the best dealer price I can find online. Photo - note it's slightly different in that the buttons are more flush and the map lights are different (LEDs?):
> ........


The illumination element is definitely LED on my map lights (Do people still use maps?  ). They have a slight bluish tint to them. The lights for the second and third row seats are similar. Again, mine is a (2021) NON-sunroof SE model Atlas, if that makes a difference.

🍺


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

2021 Volkswagen Atlas 3.6L V6 A/T AWD SEL Premium Sport Utility Front lamp ASSEMBLY. Map lamp ASSEMBLY. Reading Light. A reading light. W - 5TA947105BDYU - Genuine Volkswagen Part


Front lamp ASSEMBLY. Map lamp ASSEMBLY. Reading Light. A reading light. W/O PANORAMIC. W/o sunroof beige. W/O PANORAMIC. W/o sunroof, beige. 2021 Volkswagen Atlas 3.6L V6 A/T AWD SEL Premium Sport Utility. Genuine Volkswagen Part - 5TA947105BDYU (5TA-947-105-B-DYU, 5TA-947-105-BDYU, 5TA947105B DYU)



parts.vw.com





no pano roof is much more expensive. $153 is best price within 200 miles of me. (milwaukee area)


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Yes, finding the same thing, nothing in ebay either. Odd this is more than the pano roof assembly. *5TA947105BDYU*


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

can we confirm the non-pano is still LED?





2017-2022 Volkswagen Front Lamp Assembly 5TA-947-105-B-DYU | Volkswagen Parts Plus


Purchase Your OEM VW Front Lamp Assembly, Part #5TA-947-105-B-DYU, For 2017-2022 Volkswagen Here And Save! Wholesale Prices And Fast Shipping, Order Online Or Call Now! 1-888-443-7838




www.volkswagenpartsplus.com





this shows that part number for 2017-2019...odd


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

mhjett said:


> Well, 2021 Atlas parts are now up online.
> 
> The new switch panel in the 2021 (with pano roof) is 5GM947105ADYU, with an MSRP of $115. Can be had for about $79 at the best dealer price I can find online. Photo - note it's slightly different in that the buttons are more flush and the map lights are different (LEDs?):
> 
> ...


I'll volunteer to test this retrofit on my 2019 SEL (I’m betting it’s plug-n-play) – my interior plastic is Grey (Anthracite) with pano-sunroof; can anyone help confirm that both parts/color options I’ve found (below) are MY21 applicable illuminated buttons/LED map lights?

5GM-947-105-A-DYU, Front Lamp Assembly, with sunroof, Beige ($75.04)
5GM-947-105-A-DYS, Front Lamp Assembly, with sunroof, Gray ($63.24)

Thanks,

TW


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I'm also pretty confident it'll be plug-and-play.



TWs/VW said:


> 5GM-947-105-A-DYU, Front Lamp Assembly, with sunroof, Beige ($75.04)
> 5GM-947-105-A-DYS, Front Lamp Assembly, with sunroof, Gray ($63.24)


Good find on the color options, per my post above I only saw DYU when I looked. Is DYS even used on the Atlas or Cross Sport?

At first I thought the DYS "Gray" you found would be the dark gray (almost black) that you can get for the headliner/etc. on the Cross Sport (same as the dark headliners on GTIs/GLIs/Rs etc.) and the "Beige" is the light putty color that's on all Atlases and some Cross Sports, but DYS actually is light gray.

Here's a side-by-side of DYU & DYS, per parts.vw.com:

5GM-947-105-A-DYU:











5GM-947-105-A-DYS:




















I think my 2018 SEL R-Line is DYU.

Oddly, it looks like these units are used in the MQB Golf but I couldn't find any used ones for sale online.



5G1-947-105-R-WHI: Here's a dark one (Anthracite?), looks the same except note the difference in map light buttons, can't verify it fits Atlas (or has backlit buttons and LED map lights for that matter) but like the above two parts it does fit MQB Golfs. Not sure if this is the dark Cross Sport or if there's a different part no. with consistent map light buttons:


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

mhjett said:


> I'm also pretty confident it'll be plug-and-play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great info Mhjett...I placing this (5GM947105ADYS) on order and I'll let you know how it fits my 2019.

Thanks again,
TW


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> That's great info Mhjett...I placing this (5GM947105ADYS) on order and I'll let you know how it fits my 2019.
> 
> Thanks again,
> TW


I am interested in seeing how this install goes as well. I have a '19 and the lack of map/reading back lighting at these buttons really becomes apparent in the winter months when there is less daylight. If this works out I may be ordering this as part as well.

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

TWs/VW said:


> That's great info Mhjett...I placing this (5GM947105ADYS) on order and I'll let you know how it fits my 2019.
> 
> Thanks again,
> TW


Is DYS or DYU the correct color code for the 2018-2020?

I'll give this a try too. Looking forward to hearing if it works.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

mhjett said:


> Is DYS or DYU the correct color code for the 2018-2020?
> 
> I'll give this a try too. Looking forward to hearing if it works.


I've ordered 5GM-947-105-A-DYS (Gray) to match my 2019 interior. I'm not sure if Gray interior plastic was offered in MY21, but we know 5GM-947-105-A-DYU (Beige) is definitely shown to be correct for MY21. That being said, the only difference in these two part numbers is the color code. So, I'm betting it's plug-n-play and the color is a match for my 2019 interior; but there's a chance I could be wrong. I ordered the part today; no confirmation as yet, I'll let everyone know if it works soon after it arrives - you might want to wait, if you can!

TW

5GM-947-105-A-DYU, Front Lamp Assembly, with sunroof, Beige
5GM-947-105-A-DYS, Front Lamp Assembly, with sunroof, Gray


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Gotcha. I'm about to pull the trigger but might wait until you report back. 😁


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

mhjett said:


> Gotcha. I'm about to pull the trigger but might wait until you report back. 😁


Now if we could just figure out how to retrofit the newer lighted-USB ports in the center console I'd be very happy!

But that's another thread...


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Wonder if I can buy the pano roof switch and just not use that button. Wonder if it would fit. I bet it would


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

5GM-947-105-DY-U - Beige


speed51133! said:


> Wonder if I can buy the pano roof switch and just not use that button. Wonder if it would fit. I bet it would


Given the part number conventions, I think the new lighted non-pano panel is 5GM-947-105-DY-U (beige). You'd probably want to verify with a dealer, though.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

No. Non pano is this: 2021 Volkswagen Atlas SEL Premium Sport Utility 3.6L V6 A/T AWD Reading Light (Front). W/O PANORAMIC. W/o sunroof, beige - 5TA947105BDYU - Genuine Volkswagen Part

But it is way more expensive. That is why I would use the pano.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

This thread is about changing the overhead console to one with the sunglasses holder. It has some pics showing the size difference from pano to non pano assemblies. In one of the pics you can see the part number of the light assembly and it has the beige "U" included. This is the color on my 2019 S. 

I agree speed51133!, it looks to me like the 2 different light assemblies (pano or non pano) would fit in either console. 

Hope this might help sorting out size and color.









Sunglass Holder


Hello! I was steered to this forum by a VW parts guy. I am trying to sort out if I can get the sunglass holder section for an SE with technology model Atlas (no sunroof) and swap out my blank panel S model. The VW guy implied it is possible, but told me VW doesn't endorse it (of course). Would...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

speed51133! said:


> No. Non pano is this: 2021 Volkswagen Atlas SEL Premium Sport Utility 3.6L V6 A/T AWD Reading Light (Front). W/O PANORAMIC. W/o sunroof, beige - 5TA947105BDYU - Genuine Volkswagen Part
> 
> But it is way more expensive. That is why I would use the pano.


Thanks for the correction. 

Here's a 5TA947105BDYU non-pano from a dismantler in France for about $70 USD: 

pieceseco.com/


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

I've already ordered the MY21 Lamp Assembly to upgrade my 2019 Atlas. I was initially betting this would be a plug-n-play retro-fit, but now I’m not so sure...what I’m learning around the web is that if the vehicle’s original lamp assembly (WX1) was equipped with incandescent lamps (W/O Interior “LED Lighting Package”) there may be a difference in the connector pins (T6j) and wiring input to the WX1 lamp assembly which enables the buttons to illuminate. When the new lamp assembly arrives, we’ll see exactly how these parts differ of course – however, it would be helpful at this point, if anyone has access to erWin.com (I do not) could contribute a MY21 wiring diagram of the WX1 Lamp Assembly. In any case, when and if a wiring modification is needed, I’ll attempt it as cleanly as possible to achieve the desired effects. I really don’t think this type of mod would be difficult once we know exactly what we’re dealing with…ideas, comments…

Thanks all,

TW


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i have a 2021 atlas sel loaner right now while I get my THIRD steering rack....

Anyways, it has this updated switch panel. You know the light output is weak. I prefer the old version non-led with LED upgrade bulbs. BUT then no backlighting....


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

speed51133! said:


> i have a 2021 atlas sel loaner right now while I get my THIRD steering rack....
> 
> Anyways, it has this updated switch panel. You know the light output is weak. I prefer the old version non-led with LED upgrade bulbs. BUT then no backlighting....


Yeah, I thought the factory LEDs looked a bit weak - not unlike the factory incandescents I’ve replaced. Perhaps deAutoLED.com (not an endorsement) can recommend a brighter replacement for the factory LEDs; which I believe are preinstalled in the lamp assembly.

TW


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

TWs/VW said:


> I've already ordered the MY21 Lamp Assembly to upgrade my 2019 Atlas. I was initially betting this would be a plug-n-play retro-fit, but now I’m not so sure...what I’m learning around the web is that if the vehicle’s original lamp assembly (WX1) was equipped with incandescent lamps (W/O Interior “LED Lighting Package”) there may be a difference in the connector pins (T6j) and wiring input to the WX1 lamp assembly which enables the buttons to illuminate. When the new lamp assembly arrives, we’ll see exactly how these parts differ of course – however, it would be helpful at this point, if anyone has access to erWin.com (I do not) could contribute a MY21 wiring diagram of the WX1 Lamp Assembly. In any case, when and if a wiring modification is needed, I’ll attempt it as cleanly as possible to achieve the desired effects. I really don’t think this type of mod would be difficult once we know exactly what we’re dealing with…ideas, comments…
> 
> Thanks all,
> 
> TW


Here is the erWin for my VIN (2021.5 SEL-P). It has full OEM LED lighting inside and lighted overhead console. That last image looks weird since the title and picture were on each side of a page break.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

bboshart said:


> Here is the erWin for my VIN (2021.5 SEL-P). It has full OEM LED lighting inside and lighted overhead console. That last image looks weird since the title and picture were on each side of a page break.
> 
> View attachment 65588
> View attachment 65589


Thank you bboshart – much appreciated; comparing the MY18-19 and MY21 lamp assembly’s wiring, it does appear the MY18-19 Atlas’ 6-pin connector (T6j) to the Lamp Assembly (WX1) is missing contacts at pins 2 and 3.

The MY21 diagram shows a variable instrument lighting signal (KL58d) connected at pin 3 on the Lamp Assembly - this is essential in illuminating the buttons. Unfortunately, this page of the MY21 diagram does not show us where the green wire at pin 3 ultimately connects, the T6j/3-KL58d connection [3] is continued on another page of the diagram…tracing it’s connecting point is important to ensure our retro-fit mirrors the factory installation. A little more help is needed here…

The MY21 diagram also shows a Ground connection at pin 2 (T6j) which may also be missing on the MY18-19 Atlas. The MY21 diagram traces this Ground connection to the 8-pin connector (T8u/pin 6) on the Interior Rearview Mirror (EX5)…this connection shouldn’t be too difficult to complete, if it doesn’t already exist.

Thank you again bboshart for contributing, very helpful…

TW


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

TWs/VW said:


> Thank you bboshart – much appreciated; comparing the MY18-19 and MY21 lamp assembly’s wiring, it does appear the MY18-19 Atlas’ 6-pin connector (T6j) to the Lamp Assembly (WX1) is missing contacts at pins 2 and 3.
> 
> The MY21 diagram shows a variable instrument lighting signal (KL58d) connected at pin 3 on the Lamp Assembly - this is essential in illuminating the buttons. Unfortunately, this page of the MY21 diagram does not show us where the green wire at pin 3 ultimately connects, the T6j/3-KL58d connection [3] is continued on another page of the diagram…tracing it’s connecting point is important to ensure our retro-fit mirrors the factory installation. A little more help is needed here…
> 
> ...


I’ll see what I can find in the wiring diagrams.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

I searched further and also found this diagram (labeled 2-2021 vs. 12-2019 of my previous diagram above), also for WX1, which doesn't show the extra ground to mirror plug but still has the pin-3 wire. And I couldn't find any other diagrams that showed what the pin-3 grey wire went to. The wiring diagrams are 641 pages and searching for [3] and [58] turns up too much/nothing that looked like what you need.

As much as I'd like to confirm what my car has, I don't really want to go pull down the console just to verify wiring. I'm sorry I couldn't figure out that last wire.

erWin does have a 1 day, $35 access fee that lets you look at everything. They do have a live, clickable wiring walk through that might yield results, but I've never used that so I'm not sure how in depth it is.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Lots of good sleuthing going on in here... Nice work TWs/VW. 

Do we need a 2018/2019 wiring diagram? I do have a 3-day erWin subscription.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

mhjett said:


> Lots of good sleuthing going on in here... Nice work TWs/VW.
> 
> Do we need a 2018/2019 wiring diagram? I do have a 3-day erWin subscription.


Thank you for asking mhjett,

We have part of Diagram No. 49/3 for the 2021.5 Atlas/Teramont; thanks to bboshart, but we still need the additional page(s) that follow the green gray (gr) wire from pin 3 (T6j/3-KL58d) to its ultimate connection [3] (or [58] on Diagram No. 55/7) ? – it’s on another page of the diagram…

TW


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

TWs/VW said:


> Thank you for asking mhjett,
> 
> We have part of Diagram No. 49/3 for the 2021.5 Atlas/Teramont; thanks to bboshart, but we still need the additional page(s) that follow the green gray (gr) wire from pin 3 (T6j/3-KL58d) to its ultimate connection [3] (or [58] on Diagram No. 55/7) ? – it’s on another page of the diagram…
> 
> TW


Here's some info from our friends as Ross Tech that might help us understand how to read the diagram and trace our gray (gr) wire from pin 3 (T6j/3-KL58d) to its connecting point on the MY21 atlas.

Example:









Ross Tech: "The boxes with numbers in them at the ends of the lines represent a Current Track number. [Example:] In Current Track number 97, there is a line with a box that has "102" in the box. On Current Track 102, there is a line with a box that has "97" in it. The wire in Current Track 97 continues over at Current Track 102, physically the same wire in the car."


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

TWs/VW said:


> Here's some info from our friends as Ross Tech that might help us understand how to read the diagram and trace our gray (gr) wire from pin 3 (T6j/3-KL58d) to its connecting point on the MY21 atlas.
> 
> Example:
> ...
> ...


So that info helps a lot in how to read these. I found diagrams pertaining to both versions (12-19 and 2-21). Let me know if you want me to quit spamming this thread with these diagrams.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Thank you everyone…

It appears the MY18/19 Atlas’ wiring harness is missing one (or two) connections necessary to successfully retro-fit the MY21 Lamp Assembly (WX1). Here's my hypothesis, I don’t have old and new assemblies in-hand, nor have I taken my car apart at this point, and nothing’s been tested. But based on the diagrams we now have for MY18/19, 20 and 21 Atlas, it looks like some additional wiring will be needed to successfully retro-fit the 5GM 947 105 A DYU Lamp Assembly (WX1):

(1) WX1, 6-Pin Connector (T6j) Pin 2 (GND) > Brown-Red wire (0.35/22 AWG) > new connection to Rearview Mirror (EX5), 8-Pin Connector (T8u) Pin 6 (GND). Note: This is the exact connection diagrammed for WX1-T6j/Pin 2 (GND) in MY20 Atlas (only). A similar Pin 2 connection is not shown in either MY18/19 or MY21 diagrams - at this point, it’s not clear how the presence/absence of a Switched Ground Signal at Pin 2 effects WX1 functionality.

_*Update: The Switched Ground Signal (brown-red 0.35mm2 wire) to Pin 2 (see photo) is present in my 2019 Atlas SEL, even though it is not shown in either MY18/19 (No. 7/8) or MY21 (No. 55/7) Lamp Assembly (WX1) diagrams – Surprise!*_










(2) WX1, 6-Pin Connector (T6j) Pin 3 (KL58d) > Gray wire (0.35/22 AWG) > new connection to Roof Shade Button (E584), 4-Pin Connector (T4cg) Pin 2 (KL58d). Note: The WX1-T6j/Pin 3 (KL58d) connection is missing in the MY18/19 diagram. A Variable Instrument Lighting Signal (KL58d) is needed to illuminate the WX1’s buttons. I suggest the Roof Shade Button (E584) for KL58d signal source based on its proximity to the new WX1 Lamp Assembly.

_*Edit: Supplying the missing KL58d signal to Pin 3 (see photo); in MY21 Atlas’, this can be traced to the A19 (58d) connection in the Instrument Panel wiring harness. Rather than tapping the Roof Shade Button (E584), I’m now thinking a more direct route to the A19 (58d) in my 2019 Atlas would be via the 16-pin “Coupling Point on Roof” [“TH”], Pin 11, Connector T16a/T16d, which is also vary near the WX1 Lamp Assembly – see (A) and (10) in illustration*_










Simple, right? Now I just have to wait for the new Lamp Assembly to arrive, begin testing and report back to the group. Lamp Assembly, 5GM 947 105 A DYU ordered 01/27/2021, now on backorder.

Comments, suggestions, ideas?

TW


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Thanks for all the thoughts. I had a small hunch there may be a wiring difference in order to illuminate and dim the buttons; looks like that's been confirmed. 

So, two repair wires should do the trick?


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

mhjett said:


> Is DYS or DYU the correct color code for the 2018-2020?
> 
> I'll give this a try too. Looking forward to hearing if it works.


I really thought the plastic trim in my MY19 Atlas looked more Gray then Beige; but as it turns out, Beige is the correct color. I've cancelled the incorrect parts order and reordered the Beige version ($73.04), a difference of +$11.80.- - my bad.

The correct P/N is 5GM 947 105 A DYU, Front Lamp Assembly, with sunroof, Beige

5GM 947 105 A DYS (Gray) is incorrect for the Atlas. This is applicable to the 2017-2019 Golf.

TW


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

TWs/VW said:


> I really thought the plastic trim in my MY19 Atlas looked more Gray then Beige; but as it turns out, Beige is the correct color. I've cancelled the incorrect parts order and reordered the Beige version ($73.04), a difference of +$11.80.- - my bad.
> 
> The correct P/N is 5GM 947 105 A DYU, Front Lamp Assembly, with sunroof, Beige
> 
> ...


That's consistent with what I thought, i just didn't have enough info to verify. Is the beige part on backorder too?


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

mhjett said:


> That's consistent with what I thought, i just didn't have enough info to verify. Is the beige part on backorder too?


No order status as yet...VWDirectAutoParts.com (not an endorsement)

TW

P.S. I hope no one ordered the wrong part because of my bad eye sight!


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

TWs/VW said:


> P.S. I hope no one ordered the wrong part because of my bad eye sight!


Nope, just waiting on our test case. 🍺


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I was eyeballs-deep in the erWin wiring diagrams (by the way, the interactive iWire diagrams are awesome) and just realized that you updated your post #62 above. 

I now have a basic understanding of these wiring diagrams and my erWin is good until Tuesday - let me know if there's anything more you're looking for.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

mhjett said:


> I was eyeballs-deep in the erWin wiring diagrams (by the way, the interactive iWire diagrams are awesome) and just realized that you updated your post #62 above.
> 
> I now have a basic understanding of these wiring diagrams and my erWin is good until Tuesday - let me know if there's anything more you're looking for.


How about a recommendation for a signal if you do NOT have the sunshade or sunroof. I believe the experiment is using a signal from that function. Any way to find an alternate?


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Posting error


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

speed51133! said:


> How about a recommendation for a signal if you do NOT have the sunshade or sunroof. I believe the experiment is using a signal from that function. Any way to find an alternate?


Rather than tapping the Roof Shade Button (E584), I’m now thinking a more direct route to the KL58d signal in my 2019 Atlas would be via the 16-pin “Coupling Point on Roof” [“TH”], Pin 11, Connector T16a/T16d, which is also vary near the WX1 Lamp Assembly. See Post #62 Edit

TW


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> Rather than tapping the Roof Shade Button (E584), I’m now thinking a more direct route to the KL58d signal in my 2019 Atlas would be via the 16-pin “Coupling Point on Roof” [“TH”], Pin 11, Connector T16a/T16d, which is also vary near the WX1 Lamp Assembly. See Post #62 Edit
> 
> TW


Have been wondering the same as speed 51133!, as far as a non pano signal source. I'll continue to follow your progress on this mod. Even if being able to dim the backlit switch isn't achieved and the switch remains at full illumination, I'd be ok with that. I'm sure with all the interest and support on this, it will be accomplished.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

TWs/VW said:


> Rather than tapping the Roof Shade Button (E584), I’m now thinking a more direct route to the KL58d signal in my 2019 Atlas would be via the 16-pin “Coupling Point on Roof” [“TH”], Pin 11, Connector T16a/T16d, which is also vary near the WX1 Lamp Assembly. See Post #62 Edit
> 
> TW


So, full disclaimer, I'm still a total amateur at these diagrams, but it looks like the KL58d signal from pin 11 on TH (T16a/11) feeds (via gray wire) the T6a/a pin on the E734 Telematics Button Module. If that helps at all.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

mhjett said:


> So, full disclaimer, I'm still a total amateur at these diagrams, but it looks like the KL58d signal from pin 11 on TH (T16a/11) feeds (via gray wire) the T6a/a pin on the E734 Telematics Button Module. If that helps at all.


True...T16d/11 also supplies 58d signal to J949 Emergency Call/Communication Unit. The TH "Coupling Point on Roof" (Connector T16a/T16d) Pin 11 serves as 58d distribution point we can trace back A19 (Connection 58d) in the Instrument Panel Wiring Harness and ultimately the EX1 Rotary Light Switch - seems like a logical place to connect, although I have not tested anything at this point.

TW


----------



## farter (Dec 11, 2011)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Those buttons for the interior lights are illuminated on my 2021 Atlas. Maybe this was part of the 2021 model update?


 Can you post a pic? Or message me one. Any other info on the part numbers I’d love to know. Will google on my own, but until then.. thanks


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

farter said:


> Can you post a pic? Or message me one. Any other info on the part numbers I’d love to know. Will google on my own, but until then.. thanks


See post #64 for part number of lighted console.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Everything works but still no backlit buttons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

^Thanks for the update. Per previous discussion, it sounds like the new part needs an instrument lighting signal to work, and that either the sunroof or Homelink buttons are a possible source. It may just be a case of running a repair wire between a couple wiring harnesses...


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Nice work arkitect06, good to know that everything fits and works other than the backlit feature. The signal wire is indeed the key to this. I agree the options mentioned earlier in this post seem the logical locations to try first. Where did you get your assembly from, and how long was the wait? Could you confirm the part #'s you ordered?


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

A4MOS19 said:


> Nice work arkitect06, good to know that everything fits and works other than the backlit feature. The signal wire is indeed the key to this. I agree the options mentioned earlier in this post seem the logical locations to try first. Where did you get your assembly from, and how long was the wait? Could you confirm the part #'s you ordered?


I just typed the part number into Google and looked for the lowest price. Order came from a dealer in Florida. Ordered on 1/27 and received 2/14.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks👍 , that wasn't too long a wait at all. I'll continue to watch your progress on this, keep us updated.📝


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

It took a while to get here, but it's finally installed and so far, appears to be working fine...

TW


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Nice work TWs/VW! Looks perfect. Thanks for leading the way for the rest of us wanting this feature. Are you satisfied with the amount of light from the LED's compared to the incandescent?


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Nice!!! Great to see your study and research prove to be accurate! Any quick write up coming forth on the how to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

So did you end up using a signal for the sunroof switch? I am wondering how this would adapt to non-panorama cars??

Also, could you reiterate what parts you had to buy?


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

A4MOS19 said:


> Nice work TWs/VW! Looks perfect. Thanks for leading the way for the rest of us wanting this feature. Are you satisfied with the amount of light from the LED's compared to the incandescent?


Thank you A4MOS19. I haven’t driven at night yet, but I do believe the new LEDs are brighter than the factory incandescents. However, I like many, replaced the factory incandescents with LEDs a long time ago. That being said, I DO NOT think the new LEDs are as bright as the deAutoLED.com replacements I’ve gotten used to. But, my first impression is that the new LEDs do seem sufficiently bright. So, I’ll try the new setup for a while and weigh the advantages/disadvantages (lighted buttons vs. LED brightness).

TW


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

arkitect06 said:


> Nice!!! Great to see your study and research prove to be accurate! Any quick write up coming forth on the how to?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you arkitect06. Please keep in mind everyone, I’m still testing the retro-fit. I did not alter the factory wiring in anyway. With the correct parts and tools, I was able to build a wiring adapter that can be completely removed, allowing the vehicle to be restored to its original factory condition.

That being said, there is an easier, less expensive way to complete the installation with common tools and parts; but, it does involve (1) cutting the Gray 0.5mm² wire exiting Pin 11, Connector T16a (Coupling Point on Roof TH); (2) creating a 3-way Splice using Butt Connector VW 000 979 941 (accommodates wire range 0.5mm² to 1.00mm²), $1.20 each; (3) installing Wire Set VW 000-979-009-E (which I believe is a Micro Quadlok System (MQS) Female/Female), $9.55 each - between Pin 3, Connector T6j (Lamp Assembly WX1) and the newly created 3-way Splice.

Proceed at your own risk! I’d hate to hear someone screwed-up their car because of something I wrote.

TW


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

I will second that the LEDs are not as bright as the deAutoLED that I had in previously but has a nice light distribution.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

speed51133! said:


> So did you end up using a signal for the sunroof switch? I am wondering how this would adapt to non-panorama cars??
> 
> Also, could you reiterate what parts you had to buy?


No, I did not. I found the KL58d signal I needed in the “Coupling Point on Roof TH” 16-pin connector T16a/T16d, which is also very near the Lamp Assembly WX1 and all Atlas have this wiring coupling without regard for pano sunroof option.

See post #87 for the parts needed (the easiest, least expensive method)

TW


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> Thank you arkitect06. Please keep in mind everyone, I’m still testing the retro-fit. I did not alter the factory wiring in anyway. With the correct parts and tools, I was able to build a wiring adapter that can be completely removed, allowing the vehicle to be restored to its original factory condition.
> 
> That being said, there is an easier, less expensive way to complete the installation with common tools and parts; but, it does involve (1) cutting the Gray 0.5mm² wire exiting Pin 11, Connector T16a (Coupling Point on Roof TH); (2) creating a 3-way Splice using Butt Connector VW 000 979 941 (accommodates wire range 0.5mm² to 1.00mm²), $1.20 each; (3) installing Wire Set VW 000-979-009-E (which I believe is a Micro Quadlok System (MQS) Female/Female), $9.55 each - between Pin 3, Connector T6j (Lamp Assembly WX1) and the newly created 3-way Splice.
> 
> ...


I take everything from this forum as a proceed at your own risk!! Plausible deniability for everyone!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Wow, fantastic update and congrats on making it work! Very impressed. 🍺 

Keep us updated once you've had it operational for a while.

I also updated my overhead lights with the DEAutoLED kit, so I've gotten used to their brightness. One downside in my mind to this upgrade is loosing some LED brightness...


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks TWs/VW again. I saw what you did and ordered the 000 979 009E wire but had some Posi-Taps leftovers from my spare tire sub install. So had an idea and it worked!



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

For those without the pano roof here's the conversion to the backlit switch and led light assembly. Part# 5TA947105BDYU (2021 Atlas, non-pano roof, beige).

Pin# 11 on the 16 pin roof junction was empty since no signal wire is needed or included in the wiring harness on non pano models. Had to run a wire down to headlight rotary switch harness and tap wire to pin# 10 (gray), which is KL58d, an instrument illumination power source.

Otherwise everything else was just as Tws/VW and arkitect06 did in theirs. Also used the Posi-Taps.

Thanks again to both of you for sorting it out and the tips.*🍺*


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

The above thread is a fine example of why this is a great forum. Several people did research, and were able to contribute pieces of the puzzle, for the benefit of everyone. Job well done!  

🍺


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

A big thank you to @TWs/VW and [mention]arkitect06 [/mention]for help getting this figured out and helping me with some too much overthinking at times on my part, but got it up and running. Tested and everything is working as expected.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

